# NIE and buying in Spain



## GrantWicks (Jul 12, 2016)

Dear All,

Looking for some more of your worldly advice. To update everyone (if you are at all interested!)....

We have sold up - now living at my mum and dad's house with two cats, minimal stuff here the rest is in a storage container. We are desperate to move - no offense to my mum and dad but should a 39 year old really sill be living with parents? I'm thinking of changing my name to Timothy - Sorry!

So what I really need to know is...

1) How easy/difficult is it to gain NIE? 
2) How easy/difficult is it to sign the Padrón? 
3) I am now a cash buyer and want to buy ASAP - what is the process really like? I have read many books, websites, blogs but alas cannot find a decent synopsis of buying and the procedures in buying. 
4) What should I really be doing to be proactive?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GrantWicks said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Looking for some more of your worldly advice. To update everyone (if you are at all interested!)....
> 
> ...


It's dead easy to get an NIE - you just need a reason for wanting one (buying property), you hand in the form (EX15?), you pay the fee, and hey presto.

Signing on the padron simply required your deeds or a rental contract. However, you MUST be resident in Spain so some town halls now require that you've signed on the list of foreigners (aka 'residencia') first.

Buying is also simple. BUT, you need to make sure that what you're buying is legal. For this you need a good (local) gestor or lawyer. If you don't speak fluent Spanish then take an interpreter - don't be fooled into using an English speaking official (their language skills may be good but their conveyancing skills may not be!).

If I were you, I'd rent in the area that you hope to buy just to ensure it's right for you (it's not the same as when you're on holiday!). Then, after about a year, start looking to buy.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I concur with what Snikpoh has said about the ease of obtaining an NIE and signing on the padrón.

This seems to me to be a good summary of what you need to know about buying a property in Spain (it's in the FAQ section of the forum btw):-

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/how-to-buy-property-in-spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GrantWicks said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Looking for some more of your worldly advice. To update everyone (if you are at all interested!)....
> 
> ...


NIE is easy. You can even get one at the Spanish consulate in the UK. You'll need the NIE to buy the property. 
Padrón is easy too. You don't do that until you are living here though. All you should need is your passport & either a long term rental contract or property deeds. EU citizens are supposed to provide a resident certificate too, but not everywhere is enforcing that.

Since I've never bought here I can't give first hand info., but lots on this forum have & I'm sure will point you in the right direction

As for being proactive - you need to decide where, visit, & start viewing properties. Maybe rent for a few months to check that it's really where yo want to be. Many/most agents won't deal with you unless you are standing in front of them.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

We probably did everything wrong, but we sold house in Uk, put furniture into storage and turned up in Spain with our little dog, in March this year. We were lucky enough to buy the house we saw on internet at home, it went through in 5 weeks, NIE and PADRON were easy ( with the aid of lawyer and we moved into our new home at the end of April. Today my hubby got residency which got round our problem of not getting enough " periodical income" as we only get his pension although plenty in UK and Spanish banks, and we are loving it !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I concur with what Snikpoh has said about the ease of obtaining an NIE and signing on the padrón.
> 
> This seems to me to be a good summary of what you need to know about buying a property in Spain (it's in the FAQ section of the forum btw):-
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/how-to-buy-property-in-spain


If you need any more info about buying property that link and others are in the FAQ's number 33


----------



## eric_e (Jul 26, 2016)

I just joined the forum tonight and this is exactly the sort of information I was looking for.

I will be moving to Malaga at the end of October, planning to rent and am pleased to learn that obtaining NIE and signing Padron should be easy.

One question. Do I need to have these documents before I can open a bank account in Spain? I will be coming out in September to look for an apartment to rent.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

eric_e said:


> I just joined the forum tonight and this is exactly the sort of information I was looking for.
> 
> I will be moving to Malaga at the end of October, planning to rent and am pleased to learn that obtaining NIE and signing Padron should be easy.
> 
> One question. Do I need to have these documents before I can open a bank account in Spain? I will be coming out in September to look for an apartment to rent.


:welcome:

Many banks will still allow you to open a non-resident account without a NIE, just with your passport, though more are now insisting upon the NIE.

You won't need a padrón to open a non-resident account, nor should you be on the padrón until you live here.

Once you move here & have registered as resident, be sure to change the bank account to a resident one. Charges & taxes are lower.


----------



## eric_e (Jul 26, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Many banks will still allow you to open a non-resident account without a NIE, just with your passport, though more are now insisting upon the NIE.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your helpful reply. I wasn't sure if I could change a non-resident account to a resident one. That should make things easier for me.


----------

